# valer nosso amor



## altita

O que significa a letra de Gonzaguinha aquí?
A gente quer valer o nosso amor
A gente quer valer o nosso suor


----------



## Cainejo

Boa sugestão musical! Eu traduziria assim:

"Queremos merecer nuestro amor, nuestro sudor"


----------



## Guigo

É.


----------



## altita

Obrigada, Cainejo e Guigo!


----------



## Dhian Diver

altita said:


> O que significa a letra de Gonzaguinha aquí?
> A gente quer valer o nosso amor
> A gente quer valer o nosso suor


Es dar "importancia a nosotros" da misma forma que nuestro amor, sudor.....


----------



## zema

Pergunto, porque não entendi bem: seria diferente o sentido se dissesse, por exemplo, “A gente quer _fazer valer_ o nosso amor“ ?


----------



## Carfer

No Brasil pode ter um significado diferente, mas cá para estes lados 'fazer valer' significa 'impor', 'fazer prevalecer'.


----------



## zema

Foi mal, provavelmente interferência por causa de como usamos "hacer valer" por aqui. Achava que era mais no sentido de pedir/exigir que se dê ou se reconheça o valor do nosso amor, nosso suor, etc.


----------



## Carfer

Pode ter esse sentido também, mais exactamente o de realçar a importância dum facto ou argumento que estava a ser ignorado ou desprezado para que seja tido em conta.


----------



## Cainejo

Não é o sentido principal, mas "valer" em espanhol (pelo menos em Espanha) as vezes é perto do sentido de "merecer", como se eu falo "tú vales eso y mucho más", ou nesse famoso comercial da TV "porque yo lo valgo" (não sei noutros países).


----------



## Carfer

O mesmo em Portugal.
P.S. Em todo o caso, quando digo "o mesmo" refiro-me sobretudo à primeira frase. A segunda não seria muito provável.


----------



## zema

Sí, en esos casos por aquí también. Es sólo que el modo en que se presenta "valer" en la letra de esa canción me complica terminar de captar del todo el sentido. Me resultaría más sencillo de entender, por ejemplo, si fuera: "_Queremos que se nos reconozca nuestro amor/el valor de nuestro amor" o_ algo por ese estilo.
Creo que Dhian Diver intentó explicarlo, pero no entendí bien su posteo.


----------



## Dhian Diver

Olá Zema...
Todos os entendimentos de nossos amigos estão corretos! 
A questão é a "Música"... que tem seus entendimentos diferentes. Cada parte da música tem um significado, vou tentar explicar para ajudar você entender seu sentido:
** É uma música política, endereçada para às autoridades do país, com intento de construir uma nação fundada no respeito aos direitos básicos das pessoas.*
* *A Expresão "a gente" não envolve apenas as necessidades do autor,  mas também, as necessidades comuns a todas as pessoas. 

A Primeira estrofe (estrofa) trata de desejos pessoais.
A segunda estrofe trata de aspectos mais relativos ao convívio.


(Primera)* É
A gente quer valer o nosso amor
A gente quer valer nosso suor
A gente quer valer o nosso humor
A gente quer do bom e do melhor

A gente quer carinho e atenção
A gente quer calor no coração
A gente quer suar, mas de prazer
A gente quer é ter muita saúde
A gente quer viver a liberdade
A gente quer viver felicidade

*(Segunda)* É
A gente não tem cara de panaca
A gente não tem jeito de babaca
A gente não está
Com a bunda exposta na janela
Pra passar a mão nela
É
A gente quer viver pleno direito
A gente quer viver todo respeito
A gente quer viver uma nação
A gente quer é ser um cidadão
A gente quer viver uma nação
É é é é é é é é


----------



## zema

Oí, Dhian Diver. Agora entendi, muito obrigado 
Já mais especificamente quanto ao uso de "valer" em Português nessas frases, continuo na dúvida de como poderia ser traduzido de modo que se entenda por estas bandas. Talvez haja algumas diferenças entre os usos de "valer" e "merecer" (em Espanhol) que fazemos na Espanha e na Argentina, porque neste caso eu não conseguiria extrair sentido dessas frases se os empregasse.
Faria sim mais sentido para mim aquilo que disse o Carfer sobre realçar a importância de um fato ou argumento que estava a ser ignorado ou desprezado para que seja tido em conta; achava que a letra da música tinha tudo a ver com isso.
Mas afinal não entendi bem se "valer" assim sozinho pode ter esse significado, ou se isso seria para o caso de um hipotético "fazer valer". Tá ruço!


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Mas afinal não entendi bem se "valer" assim sozinho pode ter esse significado, ou se isso seria para o caso de um hipotético "fazer valer". Tá ruço!



É para o caso de '_fazer valer_' referido no post #8. '_Valer_' pode ter o sentido de '_merecer_', por isso digo que '_tu vales isso e muito mais_' pode ser interpretado nesse sentido. Valor e mérito equivalem-se neste caso. 
Quanto às frases da altita, são susceptíveis de leituras várias e julgo que '_valer_' não tem aí sempre o mesmo valor. Na minha perspectiva de português, entendo a segunda, '_A gente quer valer o nosso suor_', como querendo dizer '_a gente quer que nos reconheçam o valor do nosso suor', _queremos um estatuto/reconhecimento/ equivalente ao esforço que fazemos_. _(Não obstante_, _se_ r_econhecer o valor de alguém pode equivaler a reconhecer-lhe o mérito, nem por isso poderia substituir '_valer_' por '_merecer_' nessa frase se quisesse manter-lhe esse sentido. É que se disser '_Nós queremos merecer o nosso amor_', estou a dizer que ainda o não merecemos, que ainda não somos dignos dele, o que é completamente diferente.) 
Já a primeira, é mais complicada de interpretar, não arrisco nenhuma sugestão. Evidentemente, não ponho em causa que signifique _'merecer'_ para um brasileiro, uma vez que as palavras têm o valor que os falantes lhes dão, mas, no português daqui, não estou a ver como lhe atribuir esse sentido. _'Merecer_' é fazer jus a alguma coisa, a um reconhecimento, a uma recompensa, a uma paga, a um prémio. O mérito faz de nós credores dos outros, mas o amor entre duas pessoas "vale" o quê para terceiros em termos de merecimento? Que lhes podemos exigir além do respeito e da não interferência ou hostilização? O significado da frase, para mim, é completamente opaco, mas, no fim de contas, não é nessa opacidade, ou melhor nas inúmeras vias de entendimento que proporciona, no mistério, que reside o seu interesse?


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> não é nessa opacidade, ou melhor nas inúmeras vias de entendimento que proporciona, no mistério, que reside o seu interesse?


É. Com certeza.

Adoro seguir este foro e as interessantes reflexões e explicações de vocês todos.


----------



## zema

Muito obrigado, Carfer!
 "Clara como el agua" a sua resposta, agradeço muito


----------

